# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Examples of tones (recording)

## Neilan

I have made a few recordings of what I think some of the differences in tones are (in Croatian). 
I was wondering if somebody could please listen to them and provide me some feedback. This whole idea of tones with the stress patterns (or lack of stress patterns) is really putting me off. I feel that I have reached a good basic level yet I am unable to actually speak (without sounding like an idiot).  Vocaroo | Voice message

----------


## lorente

В меру забавно, но над произношением нужно поработать

----------


## Ina

Hi!
I've just seen it, sorry if you had to wait for an answer. Your spelling is pretty good, bravo  ::  
You should not bother yourself that much with the accent or short/long vowels. They vary from place to place, there's  rich landscape of regional accents and dialects. 
You'll simply pick them up with time, without thinking about it at all.  
In the example words in your recording - grad, luk... are homonyms. They are deliberately used as examples to stress that if you say short U in LUK, it means _onion_. LUK with long U means _arc_. GRAD with short A is _town/city_, GRAD with long A is _hail_.  
But there are not many homonyms in Ser/Cro, so even if you spell it wrongly, everyone will understand what you want to say.  ::

----------

